

Congress Approves Startup-Focused JOBS Act - cnorgate
http://mashable.com/2012/03/27/congress-approves-jobs-act/

======
cnorgate
This is great news - raising capital for a new venture has traditionally been
controlled by restrictive regulations. While the regulations were likely
originally designed to protect investors from getting scammed, they also end
up making it much more difficult for legitimate ventures to raise that first
round of seed capital. The best part about this is the crowd-sourced angle...
huge potential for disruption here!

